# Gian Carlo MENOTTI died 01 February 2007



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

From an obituary at The Times (full article here)



> Gian Carlo Menotti was one of the most significant composers to come forward after the Second World War. A self- confessed and unrepentant traditionalist, he continued to write prolifically in his own vein, even after the fashion for his kind of music-drama had passed.
> He achieved fame when his first full-length opera, The Consul, caught the imagination of the public after it was staged in New York in 1950. A newspaper article inspired the work.
> 
> Gian Carlo Menotti was born in northern Italy at Cadegliano, in Varese province, in 1911, the sixth of ten children. His father was a prosperous businessman and his mother a talented musician. He had already written two operas when he entered the Milan Conservatory at the age of 13.
> ...


He was 96 at the time of his dead. *I guess they did let him stay a little longer.*


----------

